

How do you work out what server spec you need? - ed209

It seems like you have to know a bit about everything these days to get up and running. Unfortunately I don't :)<p>Specifically, I'm taking about servers. I recently started receiving pubsub data feed from etsy. It averages around 250 notifications per minute. But obviously, when the USA wakes up that spikes quite heavily.<p>I want to be able to deal with those spikes (about 3 per day) but the rest of day is fine.<p>What's the best method of getting the right server configuration. My current approach is to keep upgrading until the server stops dying... next leap is:<p>- <i>Processor</i>: <i>AMD Phenom II X6-1055T HEXA Core</i>
- <i>RAM</i>: <i>4GB DDR2 SDRAM</i>
- <i>HD1</i>: <i>SATA Drive (7,200 rpm)</i> (+500 GB 7200 RPM SATA hard drive)
- <i>HD2</i>: <i>SATA Backup Drive</i> (+500 GB SATA (7,200 rpm))
- <i>OS</i>: <i>Linux OS</i> (+CentOS 5 64-bit)
- <i>Bandwidth</i>: <i>6000GB Monthly Transfer (3000 in + 3000 out)</i> (+100M uplink port)<p>Is there a better approach?
======
DanielStraight
You should be asking this on server fault.

~~~
ed209
done-diddly, thx. [http://serverfault.com/questions/243245/how-do-you-pick-
what...](http://serverfault.com/questions/243245/how-do-you-pick-what-server-
setup-you-need)

------
rjrodger
You don't.

You start with a free t1.micro instance on Amazon and you measure empirically.

